
Ask HN: What's your favorite physics demonstration? - CarolineW
Specifically ballistics, but feel free to mention others.<p>Personally I like the hunter and the monkey, showing deviation from a straight line exactly matches distance fallen in a given time under gravity.  I also like the cannon firing vertically on a (uniformly) moving wagon and returning to land in the cannon.<p>But what&#x27;s yours?
======
dsingh
It has to be the Double-Slit Experiment.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfPeprQ7oGc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfPeprQ7oGc)

I still remember how my mind was blown when I first saw it.

